# Uhrenfabrik Muhlheim, Muller and Co. Wall Clock? Hold old is it?



## ChilinInTime (Mar 1, 2011)

Here is the pictures, can anyone date this clock? what would cause it to not run while hanging but run while laying down? I dont own this yet, just something I was looking into. What do you guys think? Thanks!


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Müller & Co produced at lot of clocks in Mühlheim/Donau (see: Mikrolisk - was Feines für die Tasche... - Das Informationsportal rund um die Taschenuhr!). Yours date back to the late 50ties, went bankrupt in 1959.


----------



## ChilinInTime (Mar 1, 2011)

stuffler said:


> Müller & Co produced at lot of clocks in Mühlheim/Donau (see: Mikrolisk - was Feines für die Tasche... - Das Informationsportal rund um die Taschenuhr!). Yours date back to the late 50ties, went bankrupt in 1959.


Hey Mike, nice info, thanks for the link. I wonder what it will take to get it running again. Might be a balance problem that it has? Thanks again.


----------



## 124Spider (Feb 1, 2009)

If it runs properly when on its back, but not at all when hanging, I'd look at whether the movement isn't properly anchored in the case, so that something is interfering with the mechanism when it's hanging. If it really doesn't run properly when on its back, it could be anything.

It's not a fancy clock. For a professional to fix it properly may require a full overhaul, which would run perhaps $300 (it almost certainly would need a good clean/oil, which is pretty much the same thing). It's doubtful the clock is worth that on the open market in excellent condition.


----------



## ChilinInTime (Mar 1, 2011)

124Spider said:


> If it runs properly when on its back, but not at all when hanging, I'd look at whether the movement isn't properly anchored in the case, so that something is interfering with the mechanism when it's hanging. If it really doesn't run properly when on its back, it could be anything.
> 
> It's not a fancy clock. For a professional to fix it properly may require a full overhaul, which would run perhaps $300 (it almost certainly would need a good clean/oil, which is pretty much the same thing). It's doubtful the clock is worth that on the open market in excellent condition.


Thanks eveyone, yeah, I passed on it. To many unknowns without looking at it personally. Thanks again!


----------



## ChilinInTime (Mar 1, 2011)

Please delete/close this thread, Im not sure how and Ive received the help I needed. Thank you!


----------



## Berry (Dec 23, 2011)

Hey,
dont close this thread - I am from Germany and maybe i can help you out! 
Mühlheim is close to my home, linke 20 miles. So, I search for you the date!

Greets


----------

